# Corgis stolen at Brunswick show



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I wasn't quite sure where I could post this, but I thought here would be best in case some of you showed here, or are in the area. Permission was given to cross post. It actually came over one of my cat lists.

*STOLEN CORGIS*
Two Corgis and their crates were stolen from a parked car, after being
shown on Saturday at the Brunswick Kennel Club show. The owner, who is from Delaware, handed out flyers today at the Twin Brooks KC show, and she has arranged for a TV interview to get the word out.
The dogs were stolen from the nearby parking lot of Harold's New York
Deli, which is visited my many exhibitors after the show. If you have
any information, please contact:
Faye Adcox at 302 242-8877 or email her at [email protected]. You can also contact Deborah Shaver at 732 673-5228 or Brandy Penna at 862 881-1175.
Note: This is the same parking lot where a Mastiff was stolen from a
locked car a few weeks before. The lady with the Corgis is posting a
reward, with no questions asked. She just wants her dogs back. Please
post to other dog lists.
Thank you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is just a crying shame. I hope the catch the culprit. The owner must be beside themselves.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

This is really disgusting... and is happening WAY too often! 

I'm almost afraid to leave the boys in the car at all anymore!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that person gets their dogs back. That is the main reason I dont leave my pups in car at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just hate to hear these stories!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't imagine how heartbroken those people are. I hope there's a good ending to this.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard that the Mastiff that was stolen in New Jersey a bit ago was found. Hopefully this one will end up the same way!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Recently, there was a case of a stolen Black Labrador retriever in Toronto, Ontario. Apparently, a dog walker tied the dog outside a local convenience store while she went in for a purchase. While she was in the store, the dog was stolen. A fairly large cash reward was offered, the theives responded, the dog was returned and the thieves arrested!!!!!!! I hope this is the case with the Corgis.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

How sad. I NEVER leave Charlie in the car. The only was he goes along anywhere with us is if I can stay in the car with him. Too many freaks out there!!! I hope they find them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I heard the Corgis were found at a shelter sometime late last week.


----------

